# Could my kitten be pregnant??



## Kevonh (Jan 6, 2013)

About 3 weeks ago I adopted a little girl. I was told that she was 3 months old.

However, I noticed recently a couple of things which have left me rather confused. When stroking her, I noticed I can feel one or two little 'lumps' in her belly that move about. 

More recently, I've noticed that her nipples have become swollen. Before you could just feel the 'teat' of the nipple, however now there is a kind of raised bump around them. 

Is this normal for a cat that I would have thought is entering puberty? 

Even though I was told she was 3 months old, a few people have said that she looks older, I reckon she could have been about 4 months when I got her to be honest.

Is it possible she's pregnant? She's an indoor cat so she certainly couldn't have gotten pregnant after I got her, however she did live with 2 male cats previously, one, her brother who wouldn't have been neutered yet.

I should take her to the vet to get her 'lumps' look at, I was going to take her to get her booster injections (and ultimately I was going to get her spayed as well) anyway, so I guess the vet will be able to answer these questions, but I just wanted to know if it's possible she's pregnant? I can't vouch for a change in behaviour because I've not had her for long!

I'd imagine it'd be highly unlikely that she would be at 3 months, but if she's older than they said she was...


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

A kitten could become pregnant at 4 months, so if she was older, it's possible. As you say, I would take her to the vet and have things checked out.


----------



## Pursestan (Dec 31, 2012)

If she were found as a stray kitten or shuffled around from other shelters it's possible that they were just estimating her age. With my last cat, they could only give an age estimate because she and her siblings were dumped on the steps of the shelter as kittens.
My point is, if they really don't know the age, then it's definitely possible that she's older.....and pregnant. I'd take her to the vet to find out. At least that way if she IS pregnant you'll know and be prepared for babies.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Sounds possible to me as well.


----------



## Kevonh (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a vet appointment next Monday so I guess I will find out. She seems so small to be pregnant, but depending on the way she's lying I can feel 2 or 3 little bumps in her belly. Worth getting checked out regardless!


----------



## Meowhaus (Jan 21, 2013)

Female cats can get pregnant at 4 months, so if they were a month or so off on her age, it's certainly possible. I can't imagine what else would feel like moving lumps in her belly!


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

If she is pregnant, be prepared for the vet to advise that you spay her anyway. If she is 4 months, odds are she will be way too small to successfully carry and/or deliver kittens. It would be risking her life to let her have them that young.

Hopefully she's not pregnant and it won't be an issue. Good luck!


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

As others have said, cats can get pregnant at as early as 4 months. When you don't have first hand knowledge of when a cat is born, it's just guessing. Animal shelter staff/volunteers try their best to be accurate but in the end it's just guessing. 

If she is pregnant, I would personally go ahead and have her spayed. Pregnancies carry risk especially considering how young she is and I don't imagine you want kittens anyways.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

If the vet and /or you are against spaying a pregnant cat, please ask for a Caeserean when the time comes.


----------

